# PFC200: Modbus port com 0



## domocla (1 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
können Sie bestätigen, dass sich der serial 9-pin Port der CPU, der als Modbus konfiguriert ist, genau wie jede andere RS485 / 422 Wago-Karte verhält (750-652)?


Ich habe gesehen, dass mit den gleichen Geräten und Variablen die externe serielle Karte funktioniert und kommuniziert mit den Geräten perfekt.


Wenn ich den COM0-Port benutze, um mit denselben Geräten mit denselben Variablen zu kommunizieren, ist es schwierig, eine Kommunikation herzustellen. In dem Sinne, dass ich mit einigen Geräten kommuniziere, aber nicht mit anderen.


Beim Ändern der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 19200 auf 9600 ändert sich die Situation nicht. Ist es möglich Ist der COM0-Port auf den seriellen Port beschränkt?

Danke


----------



## Mavorkit (2 Oktober 2017)

Hallo domocla,

Wenn ich mich Recht erinnere ist com 0 die Service Schnittstelle (serielles WAGO Kabel) und der Ort auf dem pfc 200 der com 1.
Ich schau später nochmal in meinen Unterlagen nach, aber müsste so stimmen.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ccore (2 Oktober 2017)

Ja, beim PFC200 ist es COM-1.

Man kann im WBM einstellen ob der COM Port für Linux oder Codesys zur Verfügung stehen soll. Mich wundert aber das du Kommunikation auf dem Bus hast.


----------



## domocla (3 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
Entschuldigung aber ich habe getestet und die Tür com-1 ist der Service Interface. Es ist der Port des Anschlusskabels zwischen der CPU und dem PC.


Die 9-polige serielle Schnittstelle ist die RS-232 / RS-485-X3 Kommunikationsverbindung und zur Kommunikation habe ich festgestellt, dass COM-0 aktiviert sein muss.


Aber ich habe nicht verstanden, ob es opto-isoliert ist oder nicht. Kannst du mir etwas sagen?


Danke.


----------



## Triox85 (3 Oktober 2017)

Moin. 
Beim PFC200 werden die COm Ports von vorne nach hinten durchgezählt. 
Somit ist der Com-Port am PFC -0- , die Programmierschnittstelle -1- und die erste angehängte Rs232/485 Karte dann -2- usw.  

Wenn im WBM die Karte so eingestellt ist, dass sie für die Kommunikation für externe Applikationen freigegeben ist, hast du schon mal fast alles richtig gemacht. 

Die Baudrate usw. wird ja von der Bibliothek eingestellt ( wo du die entsprechenden Einstellungen vornimmst). 

Es kann sein , dass deine Anwendungen nicht so sauber laufen weil ggf. das verwendete Kabel nicht sauber abgeklemmt ist?
Nimm mal ein neues und überprüfe die Verdrahtung. 
Ich hatte noch nie Problemem das die Interen Schnittstelle am PFC was anders macht als die Externe (652)


----------

